# After 20+ years, it begins



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Greetings,

My stuff has been in storage for 20+ years. It's mostly Marklin with a little DC track.

This year I have begun to build a layout for my young son.


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

And if you know what this is, then you know it's really kewl to have it running on what ever layout you've got 

(Marklin DL800)

Sold to one of the folks on the Marklin board....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I see Legos. My kids are all over our O layout with their Legos. Buidlings keep changing, though ... build 'em, take 'em apart ... build some more, take them apart ...

Have a blast,

TJ


----------

